# Update on my smelly car saga.... (Vital findings!)



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

I was checking under the hood of my maxima about 10 mins ago (before my gf took it) and I noticed that the hose that is on th fuel rail right near the front right injector is leaking. The screw was too hard to get at to really tighten, but it seems to turn pretty easy - too easy!

That's not all tho......it had been raining and as my gf backed out of the parking spot, I noticed plate sized drops (the way that gas reacts with water) of what looked like gasoline, dropped intermittently as she backed up! As she drove forward, it looked like there was more gas leaking, smaller size marks in the water, but more frequent.

Background story: A few months ago I ran over some large rocks that some A-holes put or left on the road. It knocked my cat out, which I had removed, but there remained a strong smell in the cabin of the car (of either gas or exhaust). Until today, I didn't know why this smell was happening because I took it to the muffler guys twice, and they said the exhaust was fine. 

It seem apparent, if that was indeed gas (it was raining pretty hard, so the spots were getting washed away fast), that one of those rocks must have cut or broken a fuel line. Could this be the problem? Where do the fuel lines run on a Maxima? Any info or help on the fuel lines under the car would be greatly appreciated. 

My Max is leaking gas, which sucks, but I'm closer to the solution which is good!!!


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

The lines run under the chassis on the drivers side. Follow the hoses out of the fuel tank. I would also check the bottom of the tank for any drip spots. If a rock cliped it there could be a small puncture hole.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Would the intense smell at cold weather startup, suggest that the leak is closer to the front of the car? When I open the hood of the car, it smells alot like gas.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to have a 1991 maxima. What could be the problem is there are at least 2 hoses under the plemnem (hope I spelled it right) they have been known to leak do to cracking,, thats if everything else checks out.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

I have had the hoses (under the plenum, attached to the fuel rails) replaced and the smell is now gone! Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------

